# Need a taxidermist



## ICU2012 (Jan 26, 2019)

Need the best taxidermist in Ga to mount 2 drake cans we killed down in Darien. I live just south of Brunswick, don’t mind diving a few hours to have them done. Casteel mounted some redheads for me a few years ago but I heard he’s not taking any more ducks to do this year. Who’s the BEST y’all know within 3 hours in Ga or north Fl? Thanks in advance


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 26, 2019)

I talked to Rodney two days ago, he has no freezer space due to the 440 deer he received. He said he will take more ducks in a few weeks. He is the only one I would take birds to in Ga, dude does phenomenal work.


----------



## Down4Count (Jan 28, 2019)

Critters and more taxidermy in Hinesville, Ga. I have a few ducks, deer and fish done by him. Great work and fast turn around times.


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 28, 2019)

I have a guy that lives in Macon if that isn't to far of a drive


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 28, 2019)

Hammockben1 said:


> I have a guy that lives in Macon if that isn't to far of a drive


Who do you use in Macon?


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 28, 2019)

Rodney Casteel 229 Klopler Rd Bolingbroke (Macon) GA 476/994-0955 He's doing a deer for me right now.  He does great work with birds.


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 28, 2019)

It's a guy named travis he has done most of my birds he does really good work but there's either him or Jerry Mosley that i use


----------



## Hammockben1 (Jan 28, 2019)

kevbo3333 said:


> Who do you use in Macon?


Travis 478-731-0319


----------



## COYOTE X (Jan 28, 2019)

South Georgia Taxidermy - Nathan Padgett - Telfair County/Jacksonville Ga.
Good man, does great work. 
COYOTE X


----------



## RootConservative (Jan 28, 2019)

COYOTE X said:


> South Georgia Taxidermy - Nathan Padgett - Telfair County/Jacksonville Ga.
> Good man, does great work.
> COYOTE X



Great processor too.  Here's his number: (229) 860-1102


----------



## mattuga (Jan 28, 2019)

kevbo3333 said:


> I talked to Rodney two days ago, he has no freezer space due to the 440 deer he received. He said he will take more ducks in a few weeks. He is the only one I would take birds to in Ga, dude does phenomenal work.



Another vote for Rodney.  There are a few others in GA I've seen that do exceptional work.


----------



## jakebuddy (Jan 29, 2019)

Mike Allen in Vidalia


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 29, 2019)

Dana Stanford. Hes not only one of the best in Ga...hes one of the best in the world. He is the curator for Fernbank in Atlanta...the natural history museum. He only does birds.


----------



## killerv (Feb 12, 2019)

Rodney, don't have to get it to him now, it will be after turkey season before he starts on them anyway.

I used a guy out of Gray once when Rodney was backed up, I should have just waited. Mount was so bad I gave it away....just couldn't look at it. Plus the price he quoted me went up 25 bucks by the time I picked it up, he said "the price of eyes went up". Driftwood had red clay on it to top things off. What a joke. Learned my lesson.


----------



## ejm (Feb 15, 2019)

Another vote for Rodney Casteel. His work is unquestioned. Plus, you can hit the clearance section at the Bass Pro distribution center.


----------



## humdandy (Feb 15, 2019)

Joe Overby said:


> Dana Stanford. Hes not only one of the best in Ga...hes one of the best in the world. He is the curator for Fernbank in Atlanta...the natural history museum. He only does birds.



listen to this man.  he did my ducks.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 15, 2019)

X3 for Dana.  Museum quality work.


----------



## shotgun (Feb 15, 2019)

Dana did my Pintail and I was very impreesed.


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 17, 2019)

Refer to above... Travis is good.  I checked back before Christmas for a buddy of mine and he's at least a year out.  Trails End is about the same.  Another guy I know isn't doing ducks this year due to the number of deer he has.  Good economy means people have a little extra in their pocket to spend on non essential things.  Good problem to have I think.  Good luck.


----------



## cch0830 (Sep 17, 2020)

Gogators1856 said:


> Great processor too.  Here's his number: (229) 860-1102



Definitely not. He ruined a gator head and a deer mount of mine.


----------



## cch0830 (Sep 17, 2020)

COYOTE X said:


> South Georgia Taxidermy - Nathan Padgett - Telfair County/Jacksonville Ga.
> Good man, does great work.
> COYOTE X


Definitely not. He ruined a gator head and a deer mount of mine.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Sep 17, 2020)

Pictures of mounts would be great to go along with the Recommendations. I have seen a lot of work from “my guy is the best” and they suck.


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## RootConservative (Sep 17, 2020)

cch0830 said:


> Definitely not. He ruined a gator head and a deer mount of mine.



I think you are confused.  Nathan Padgett owner of South Georgia Taxidermy does excellent work.


----------



## killerv (Sep 18, 2020)

birds look good duckbuster but that barnwood is strugglin.


----------

